# Nremt emt-b test



## Mtaman201 (Sep 20, 2010)

JUST took my emt b state test in nj on sep 15 who long is it goona take 4 the results cant wait. i hope i passed i was certin with my answers but after the test i was thinking about the questions. My instructer said onces u put down the answer dont change it go with ur gut answer hoping 4 the best. this would relly help in my volunteer fire fighter company.


----------



## Cohn (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh lord.


----------



## Code 3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Haha, be patient my friend. You'll find out soon enough. Take this time to relax and maybe double-check any questions you had a hard time answering or weren't too sure about.


----------



## CAO (Sep 21, 2010)

Just be thankful you don't have the wait those who took the actual written test had.  I dunno how I would have survived that; a weekend was bad enough.


----------



## Mtaman201 (Sep 23, 2010)

lol i did take the  acual writen test papper and pencil and the little scantron sheet. class was 70 people were 3 people didnt have there cpr card or proper id that couldnt take the test.:sad:


----------



## slloth (Sep 23, 2010)

My results where online the next day.  But I also to the computer based test.


----------



## CAO (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh, whoops.

All I know about the written test is that back in the day, it took quite a while to get results.

But hey, at least it was Scantron.  No grading by hand.  At least that's a little less time.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll make a quick suggestion... While you're waiting for the results to come back, please take a basic English course.


----------



## slloth (Sep 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'll make a quick suggestion... While you're waiting for the results to come back, please take a basic English course.



he he.  Tough crowd!


----------



## terrible one (Sep 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'll make a quick suggestion... While you're waiting for the results to come back, please take a basic English course.



+1

Sorry if that is too rough but not everyone on here speaks in text messages. Our only impression of a user on the Internet are their posts. It can be a little difficult evaluating someone through broken English. No offense


----------

